# Looking for info



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

Back in high school int he late 80's and early 90's. I had a 16 gauge single shot that broke down into 3 pieces without any tools. You just popped off the forearm,pushed the button you usually push to eject and reload shells and the barrel folded down like normal and you just put more pressure and the barrel would come off. So you had 3 pieces you could put in smaller bags and was very easy to clean. Plus, there were no tools required. I sold it my junior year for like $75. I was just never into 16ga.. I do wish I had kept it though. I have never seen one like it to this day.. If I remember correctly, It had a USN tag on it's butt stock.. Anyone ever seen one of these anywhere?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Sounds like my old Harrington and Richardson single shot 12 gauge.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

I'm wanting to say is was a Sears and Roebucks..


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Savage/Stevens/Springfield Model 94? These were also sold under "store brand" names.
I would post a link to Numrich with a schematic diagram but the computer system here at work blocks anything related to weapons.
Google Numrich, on the left margin you will see where you can click to find parts by manufacturer. In just a few clicks you will be able to see a Savage 94.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

Cool thanks..


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

There were a few of them in 16,12,20 and 410

These at one time were very common
http://www.gunsamerica.com/926004837/J_STEVENS_ARMS_SINGLE_SHOT_16GA_BREAK_OPEN_SHOTGUN.htm


----------

